# lost windows activation key, need new free os thats just as easy as windows



## ste2425 (Nov 14, 2008)

Basiclly i came to reinstall windows, formatted my harddrive then when it came to activate i lost my oem key thing, it wasnt a sticker on my case but printed out and ive lost it. I no, noway of getting it back so i need an alternative os thats easy to use. Linux was way too hard for me. Things like updating flash player etc with windows you just doubble click the icon then next till its done, linux on the other hand was allot harder. So guys any advice?


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2008)

Call Microsoft.  They will issue you a new key.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 14, 2008)

dumb question but how do i contact them? i mean ive checked the uk website and crnt find out


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2008)

Do it the right way.  Call MS: 1-888-652-2342


----------



## xfire (Nov 15, 2008)

Or try Ubuntu.


----------



## zithe (Nov 15, 2008)

xfire said:


> Or try Ubuntu.



No point. He already owns a copy of windows and can easily restore it.


----------



## xfire (Nov 15, 2008)

He may have an Xp copy but that doesn't stop him from trying Ubuntu or any other distro.
For all you know he may even like Linux like most people are these days.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 15, 2008)

Linux is useless. It cant play games..


----------



## xfire (Nov 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Linux is useless. It cant play games..


Wine begs to defer
http://in.youtube.com/results?search_query=linux+wine&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## a111087 (Nov 15, 2008)

xfire said:


> For all you know he may even like Linux like most people are these days.



most people never used Linux )
if u will look at his system, he does light gaming


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2008)

xfire said:


> Wine begs to defer
> http://in.youtube.com/results?search_query=linux+wine&search_type=&aq=f



WINE is definately not a perfect solution. not all games run it, and you definately cant do directX 10. Last time i used WINE (last year) it was stuck at DX8.1, couldnt even use SM3.0 - which is a requirement for a lot of modern games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> Basiclly i came to reinstall windows, formatted my harddrive then when it came to activate i lost my oem key thing, it wasnt a sticker on my case but printed out and ive lost it. I no, noway of getting it back so i need an alternative os thats easy to use. Linux was way too hard for me. Things like updating flash player etc with windows you just doubble click the icon then next till its done, linux on the other hand was allot harder. So guys any advice?


So Windows is already installed and refuses to activiate or are you not getting through the install because you don't have to key to put in the boxes?

If you were never prompted for a key, the key is embeded in the install disk.  You can retrieve the key via the registry.

If the activation wizard is being bitchy as usual, it gives you the phone number you have to call.  Call them up, explain your situation, and they'll give you what you need to make it go away.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

vmware running on suse

http://en.opensuse.org/Setting_up_VMware_on_SUSE_Linux

Which also supports DX9 so you should be able to play windows games in suse

Just wipe it after 30 days LOL and do another trial....it's legal.

http://www.vmware.com/support/fusion2/doc/releasenotes_fusion_201.html


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2008)

wasnt VM fusion the mac-only version?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> wasnt VM fusion the mac-only version?



Could very well be, I'll look into it.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

VMware Workstation 6.5 Beta Release Notes 
http://www.vmware.com/products/beta/ws/releasenotes_ws65_beta.html
Accelerated 3-D graphics on Windows XP guests — Workstation 6.5 virtual machines now work with applications that use DirectX 9 accelerated graphics with shaders up through Shader Model 2.0 on Windows XP guests. Hosts can be running Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, or Linux.


----------



## zithe (Nov 15, 2008)

Linux is for everything non gaming. Great for servers, code writing, game development, and stuff like all that.


----------



## xfire (Nov 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> WINE is definately not a perfect solution. not all games run it, and you definately cant do directX 10. Last time i used WINE (last year) it was stuck at DX8.1, couldnt even use SM3.0 - which is a requirement for a lot of modern games.


1.He's using Xp so no question of Dx10
2. Notice Fifa 09 is running which is pretty recent,it's not a complete solution but atleast a start.
Most games do work so it should be fine with his system.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2008)

zithe said:


> ...code writing, game development...


Not .NET Framework.

Most games I've seen are authored using Microsoft Visual C++ 7.1 (aka Visual Studio 2003).

It's good for servers because Microsoft Server costs an arm, leg, and spleen but when you need it, you need it (active directory/domain controller).


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> WINE is definately not a perfect solution. not all games run it, and you definately cant do directX 10. Last time i used WINE (last year) it was stuck at DX8.1, couldnt even use SM3.0 - which is a requirement for a lot of modern games.



this is true i hate wine but games like unreal tournament and stuff will run on linux nativly i used to do it and what game do you need other than UT? seriously?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> this is true i hate wine but games like unreal tournament and stuff will run on linux nativly i used to do it and what game do you need other than UT? seriously?



COD4 and BF2 

Then your set!!!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2008)

xfire said:


> 1.He's using Xp so no question of Dx10
> 2. Notice Fifa 09 is running which is pretty recent,it's not a complete solution but atleast a start.
> Most games do work so it should be fine with his system.



SM 2.0 only in WINE, and that VMware. Most modern games (in fact, nearly all of them) are SM3.0 required at minimum.

The OP should just contact where he got the PC from, and get them to look for the key - no OS is as good for gaming as windows.


----------



## xfire (Nov 15, 2008)

What SM does FIFA 09 use?but lets put the topic aside.


Yes, the OP should contact the guys he got the PC from. For all you know it may be a pirated one that was installed before(happens here in India).


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 15, 2008)

hey guys thanks for all the help and i no allot of you have mentioned linux as an alternative and ive tried it, on ma lappy but i dont understand it teried many halp guides but im too used to the way windows works. you no with just clicking an installer and letting it doo all the hard work for you. I dont undertsand all the complicated bits. I mean i couldnt even install the latest flash player on linux to watch youtube vid's


----------



## niko084 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> WINE is definately not a perfect solution. not all games run it, and you definately cant do directX 10. Last time i used WINE (last year) it was stuck at DX8.1, couldnt even use SM3.0 - which is a requirement for a lot of modern games.



Pretty much, on top of WINE is not an easy thing for a linux noob to start making work.
*no offense*

Ubutunu, Fedora and Knoppix are all really easy distro's but like said before, just call MS, might be a pain but it will be much less work in the end.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 15, 2008)

well to activate i need to call up as the comp its on crnt access tinternet. I ring type in the product key and on the phone they say there is a problem and i need to change the product key but to do so i need the oem code and ive lost it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2008)

There should be a button on the activation Wizzard to "change the product key."  It should eventually transfer you to someone in India to whom you can explain the situation and they'll give you the actctivate code.

This site has all the info on recoverying a key:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;326246

This app can let you view the key info already on your computer:
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/product_cd_key_viewer.html


----------



## mep916 (Nov 16, 2008)

modder said:


> did you mean ProductKey ?if yes ,insert your windows cd and open cd drive:\I386\UNATTEND.TXT ,the key is entered in UNATTEND.TXT



I confirmed this, although it listed a different product key than the one given for my copy of XP. 0.o


----------



## sttubs (Nov 16, 2008)

Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder works quite well for identifying XP product code: http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2008)

sttubs said:


> Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder works quite well for identifying XP product code: http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/



The older one will also let you change the key


----------

